# CrustJug



## vagabond719r (Mar 6, 2011)

I have always had a strong love for music. Coming from a musical family, my tastes vary to almost every style. The older I get, the more I like. Coming out of the 80's and 90's I like punk rock, but coming from the south I like bluegrass. Lately, my tastes have gone to the mixture of the two. The old time jug mixed with the lyrics and attitude of a punk rocker. Of course this taste comes from the fact that I love trains, the open road and the ideas of a subculture like hobos and drifters. Kinda like a modern Woody Guthrie.


----------

